# New Member from WV



## RynoUSAF (Sep 14, 2016)

Good Evening from Winfield, WV. I am a new member to this forum and will be initiated into my local lodge very soon. I am very excited to get started in Freemasonry and look forward to interacting with you during my journey of becoming a Master Mason.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## goomba (Sep 14, 2016)

Welcome to the site and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 14, 2016)

That's exciting ! One of the best decisions I made was to become a Freemason..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2016)

Welcome soon-to-be Brother. I'm origionally from Beckley, W.V.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Sep 22, 2016)

Welcome soon to be brother

I hope you enjoy your journey to becoming a master Mason 

On a side  note : I've sat in lodge with many WVA brothers and have always been impressed with their positive demeanor and generosity 

They definitely know how to cook too lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

RynoUSAF said:


> Good Evening from Winfield, WV. I am a new member to this forum and will be initiated into my local lodge very soon. I am very excited to get started in Freemasonry and look forward to interacting with you during my journey of becoming a Master Mason.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## RynoUSAF (Feb 13, 2017)

Finally PASSED and looking forward to continuing this journey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 14, 2017)

RynoUSAF said:


> Finally PASSED and looking forward to continuing this journey.


Congratulations Brother. Let us know when you are being raised.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## RynoUSAF (Mar 18, 2017)

RAISED on 3/18/17. Awesome experience that I will never forget. Looking forward to learning more and being more active.


----------



## ugur (Mar 19, 2017)

welcome to the masons, and have fun


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 19, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 19, 2017)

RynoUSAF said:


> RAISED on 3/18/17. Awesome experience that I will never forget. Looking forward to learning more and being more active.


Congratulations!


----------

